# [SOLVED] DEP closes spooler subsystem app.



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been unable to start spooler system.
I have tried turning off DEP by start/control panel/system/advanced tab/performance/settings/and excluding Data Execution Prevention. No result.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Try re-installing the printer driver.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Go to Start/Run and type *services.msc* and press enter. Scroll down to *Print Spooler *double click it and make sure the* startup* type is *Automatic* and that the service is *Started*.


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Run and type *services.msc* and press enter. Scroll down to *Print Spooler *double click it and make sure the* startup* type is *Automatic* and that the service is *Started*.


 I have tried without result. Thanks.


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*



pip22 said:


> Try re-installing the printer driver.


 I did with no result. Perhaps a dumb question but I'm wondering if changing browsers would have any affect?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Please give us more information. What is the error message you're seeing? What printer are you using? Is it USB or Parallel? Is the print spooler service Started? if you go to the Dependencies tab, in the print spooler service properties, are those services started? Have you download an updated driver? Have you uninstalled the previous driver and installed a new one?


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*



spunk.funk said:


> Please give us more information. What is the error message you're seeing? What printer are you using? Is it USB or Parallel? Is the print spooler service Started? if you go to the Dependencies tab, in the print spooler service properties, are those services started? Have you download an updated driver? Have you uninstalled the previous driver and installed a new one?


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Error message is "To protect your computer Windows has closed this program. Spooler System App. (Microsoft) Closed with the Data Execution Program (DEP).
Printer is HP 1610 All-In-One.
Yes, spooler service is started.
Under Dependencies/Properties. Print Spooler. Service depends on Remote Procedure Call (RPC).
I do not know how to uninstall and reinstall printer driver or whether the driver would be a new one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Go to Start/Runa and type *appwiz.cpl*. In the Add Remove programs, uninstall any HP printer drivers and software. Go to Start/Printers and Faxes if your printer is listed there right click and *Delete* it. Go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the Device Manager is there any device with a Yellow Mark or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there and *Unknown Device*? If so, right click and *Uninstall *it. Now remove the USB cable from the _computer_ end and restart the computer. Go to the HP site type in your exact model # (ex) HP PSC 1610v All-in-One Printer Choose your Operating System (XP) Download the printer driver and software. During the install, when the software tells you to, plug in the USB cable to the computer, Plug it into the _Back_ USB port of the computer, not the front of through a Hub. It should load your printer. go to *Printers and Faxes* and right click the printer and choose *Print a Test Page*.


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Here are HP programs in add and remove. Which should I uninstall?
Extended Capabilities 4.7
Image Zone 4.7
Product Detection
PSC & Office Jet 4.7
PSC 1600 Series
Software Update
Update


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

I'm still away from my computer now and then thru next Monday but I sure would appreciate a response to my last question about uninstalling
HP programs. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

You didn't mention what manufacturer of computer you have? If it is an HP, then you only want to uninstall software that is related to the printer. In Add Remove Programs uninstall *PSC & Office Jet 4.7*, and *PSC 1600 Series*. Unplug the USB cable from the computer end and restart your computer. 
Once you have restarted, Download the HP Driver and during the install process it will tell you when to plug in the USB cable.


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

In Device Manager there is a yellow mark for Ethernet Controller. Should I uninstall it?At the HP Website I am asked 2 things.Step 1. Printer model.Not a problem.Step 2. Select A DownloadI selected "Driver-Product Installation Software (2)"by clicking on it but nothing happens.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

If you ever use a Wired internet connection, you will have to install the Driver for your Ethernet Controller. If you have a name brand computer (HP, Dell etc) Go to the manufacturers support/download drivers site and type in your service tag# or your make and model # and download the Network Adapter for your computer.
If you click on this link to go to the HP Web Site, you then click on the Blue *Download* Button on the top of the page to download the printer driver. Be sure you have uninstalled the previously mentioned printer drivers and you have unplugged the USB cable from the computer end before installing.


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

I’m not sure I’m getting my point across in #13. In #9 I was told, in the Device Manager if there is any device with a yellow markright click an uninstall it. Does this include Ethernet Controller?Also in #9 Go to the HP site and type in your exact model # forthe printer. Choose your Operating System (XP) Download the printer driver and software. After doing this, there is an additional step: Select A DownloadFrom a list I selected "Driver-Product Installation Software (2)"but nothing happens when I click on it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

I know the feeling about not getting the point across. For the Ethernet Controller, you don't want to _uninstall_ it, you want to _download _the driver for it from your computer manufacturers *support/download drivers* site. As in post *#12* and especially in post *# 14*. I gave you the specific download link to the driver with specific instructions on how to download it. Since I gave you the specific download link you can ignore the instructions in Post #9.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Try stopping then restarting the printer spooler service.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Jack OP sort of tried that in Post #3


----------



## ronohlmeyer (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

Many thanks spunk.funk. I don't know why printing a page seems like a miracle, but it does.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DEP closes spooler subsystem app.*

You are welcome! Glad to be of Service. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

